# Isle of Wight ferries



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

Can anyone give me the best ferry crossing deal to Isle of Wight for a week or more ?


----------



## Jin (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Duds,

There are no great deals on Isle of Wight ferries - they are all expensive! Look out for "Ferry inclusive" packages with some of the campsites - e.g. The Orchards. Or booking a Night Flyer ticket late evening is cheaper with Wight Link. 

Also if you have Tesco's vouchers they are worth 4 * face value on Wight Link crossings but only apply to standard fares so you need to work out if they are worth using.

Best of luck have a lovely time. We visit the Isle of Wight twice a year, it's a great place.

Jin


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Duds, I think you'll find Red Funnel's five-night camping special to be pretty well unbeatable...which, come to think of it, won't be much use if you want to stay for a week.

I seem to remember it cost us about £90 on Red Funnel the first time we went, which was with a caravan but without the special deal.


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

I have just returned from a Red Funnel 5 day package which was not long enough to enjoy the island but was great value.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

It use to be cheaper from Lymington.

Andy


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

We used a Red Funnel 5 night inclusive deal in May, and that was great value, at £115.

I think that if you ask the campsites they can sometimes get you a better deal on the Red Funnel fare if you book a 7 night stay.


SD


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

We stayed at Newbridge 5 star sight which is the best facilities CC site we have ever stayed on. Bus stops outside and all areas of the island get be reached quickly and free if you are over age. I must ask them about a ferry deal for next year.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Red Funnel*

We stayed at Appuldurcombe Campsite . Easter. With red funnel 5 nights £145. Fully inclusive 4 adults 1 infant.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If you want to stay a week, call one of the campsites who are part of the Red Funnel deal. Thats what I did at Christmas. I called the Waverly campsite at east cowes and got 7 days camping including the ferry for the same price as the 5 day deal through the ferry company. £134 I think.

5 days would have been enough for me as we enjoyed it but wouldnt rush back. It didnt feel like an island to me, to over populated and crowded. Osborne House is worth a visit and I liked Yarmouth and there is a lovely coastal road along the bottom of the island.


----------

